# TR:Shooting a Porn



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Occasionally coming up for air.








Only to go deep again...








Get into a rhythm.
























Take off.








and go deep.








Way deep.








Clean yourself off.








Cont...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Only to dive in again.








Play with the pillows.
















and dive in.








Then finish her off with a hard pounding.
In








and out.








In








and out.
















Cont...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

In again...
















and finish with the face shot...
















I love shooting porn...


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

...
well i guess its not the first time boarding gave me wood... 
congrats on the epicness


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, this needs a NSFW tag!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:I'd use the word epic, but it has become too cliche' on the nets. So, I'm just going to say that this is Stellar, Classic, Spectacular, and UHMAAAZZZING! By the amounts of white stuff spread everywhere, it looks like all parties enjoyed themselves!:thumbsup:


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hahahaha that was awesome especially the play by play. I gots me a chubby now.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I still have goosebumps, pass the tissue...


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

when and where was this taken?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

It's going to be a long summer...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

yusoweird said:


> when and where was this taken?


Berthoud Pass this past Saturday April 24th. The pass was closed for avalanche control until just after noon. We were on target to be there by 7:30am, but those plans got derailed. I knew it was going to be good from looking at the snotel data. So we waited it out in Empire and it was definitely worth it. 20" on more wind ward aspects, solar aspects were pretty cooked by the, the north facing stuff was 3 feet plus deep, especially below treeline. Just a ridiculous day.

Another storm headed this way for the weekend. Looks like it could be similar. I promise to go up and investigate.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow I have really missed this place haha. Great shots Kill. Oh I agree with pawlo it will be a very long summer.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Damn that dog's pro.

Looked fun


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha gotta love face shots.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

if skiing is ghey, does that make your porn bisexual?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It definitely goes both ways...


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

digging the pow porn, doesn't get much better then that, nuff said!!!


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, I had a dream about this thread and it's been months. But I had to come back and repost to keep this one alive.


----------



## Ricardo64 (Aug 12, 2013)

Life would be ....... Just Boring after that :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Hilarious post. Pretty jealous that you are getting some and I am sitting at home alone...Haters got to hate.


----------

